# Only 1 Ovary and Dermoid Cyst Found at Baseline



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wondered if anyone else had been in this position?

_Little bit of history:_

_April 2005 - Extremely large dermoid cyst removed along with my left ovary _
_August 2007 - HSG. Tubes blocked_
_November 2007 - Salpingectomy to get rid of Hydro. Nightmare!! Perontinitus of the bowel due to botched surgery because of all the scarring from my first op. Lucky to survive! Bowel repair._
_May 2008 - NHS IVF. Lucky to get a BFP!_
_March 2009 - Our DS was born_

_June 2010 - Back to clinic to start IVF#2_
_August 2010 - Start downregging_

Yesterday we had our baseline scan (the first scan of this IVF. Good news is that my lining is nice and thin and I don't have any hydros, so that's good. However, when they scanned the nurse asked if we were aware of the cyst







Seems like I probably have another dermoid cyst on my remaining ovary









Anyway doc called us in, long and short is that they think I have a dermoid cyst about 4cm x 5cm x 6cm. It's defo not a fluid filled one but could be a more sinister growth - they don't think it is but can't be sure. Considering I've already had a dermoid it's probably that it is another (although only 10% of people will get another). He gave us options:

1) Cancel cycle and monitor growth of tumour to see if it's cancerous or not
2) Cancel cycle and have op to remove whatever it is but this would probably mean I would also lose most, if not all, of my remaining ovary = game over for me fertility-wise
3) Crack on with this cycle (it may be more tricky to retrieve the eggs if the cyst is in the way and they will need to be extremely careful). If we do manage to get pregnant then there are some risks relating to the cyst/miscarriage but the fact that I have severe scarring should mean that the ovary/cyst is less mobile and therefore less likely to prove dangerous to baby 

Thankfully the doc was really nice and patient and explained everything really well. I was so shocked (well we both were) and at times couldn't speak through trying to keep my tears at bay







I'm totally gutted and feel like my options are slipping away from me.

Anyway, we have decided to crack on with this cycle as it's our best chance. Inevitably I will need some surgery again but hopefully we can put that off until later to give us a chance to complete our family. If tx doesn't work then we'll just have to accept that and go ahead with the surgery. I feel really scared about further surgery too though because of what happened last time









I'm not sure what I'm looking for really. I just wondered if anyone has been through similar. The doctor did speak about the miscarriage risk but when googling it does seem that lots of people are saying that as long as the cyst isn't too large then it shouldn't be an issue and wasn't a problem for them.

I believe we have made the right decision, as I really can't risk losing my ovary before we, at least, try for another baby but am worried. I have also read about pregnancy hormones excellerating cyst growth?

Any feedback would be gratefully received.

Worried Lully  x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Lully hun ...

Just wanted to let you know Im thinking of you .... Life is [email protected] isnt it! ... I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Loads of love x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks WWIH.  Big hugs to you too    x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just seen this, hope you are ok.

i think i personally would continue with tx, but maybe just freeze embies and get the cyst sorted.  then have transfer at a later date, then at least you wouldn't have to worry about the cyst causing m/c. or pregnancy affecting the growth of the cyst.

goodluck hon with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi PP

I had thought of that possibility and will maybe speak to the clinic about it.  I did mention it to my GP (and I do know he's no expert) but he said that without any ovaries I wouldn't have the right hormones to maintain a pregnancy anyway?  I asked about these post-menopausal women that have IVF and he said that was really rare and I really shouldn't think of it as an option.

I'm back there for a stimming scan on wednesday so may ask some more questions then. 

Hope you and E are good x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hm mmm  surely thats not true, you wouldn't have a corpus luteum to produce progesterone but you'd be on that anyway....and surely they could give you anything else you needed?

Goodluck with it all

xxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well that's what I thought!  He was very dismissive of the idea though.

I will speak to the doc at BH (we spoke to Dr Verwood and he was very good).  They are the experts, so they should know if it's a possibility.

Thanks x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

We like Dr Verwoerd too


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Any news....you must be due for a stims scan soon?


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had it today PP    

It went really well.  You won't believe it but the 'dermoid' cyst has shrunk and therefore can't be a dermoid after all.  I'm so bloomin relieved!!  The sonographer did agree that from the scan last week it did look like a dermoid but now it's shrunk to half the size and they think it might be a haemorrhagic corpus luteum (when where the egg was fills with blood post-ovulation and expands).  He said he cannot guarantee it but that is what he would put his money on.

So fingers crossed it will have decreased in size again by the next scan and will resolve itself completely.

I'm so glad that we didn't abandon this cycle because of the supposed cyst!  

Thanks for thinking of me x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------

